# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  neues Trainings- und Ernährungsboard??

## Wyatt_Erb

Liebe Freund der Volksmusik!

Hab mir überlegt, dass es vielleicht nicht schlecht wäre, das Ranger-Board um ein "Trainings und Ernährungsboard" zu erweitern. Bitte abstimmen, vielleicht stösts auf Interesse (und die Einverstädnis des NooX)

----------


## Darky

Ich fänds a gute Idee, weils ja doch immerma paar Fragen zu diesen Themen gibt, so wäres gut aufgehoben und das Thema Fitness/Training is sicher für viele Interessant.

----------


## joseppe

nur her damit!

----------


## mario

yeah yeah yeah

----------


## UrAnus

fänd ich auch gut!

----------


## Marvin Tille

bin dafür, schaden tuts ja nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tobias

mMn ist das halt schwierig zu administrieren, bzw. die Qualität sicherzustellen.

Für die Bereiche die das Forum bis jetzt abdeckt sind überall "Spezialisten" vorhanden:

Produkte und Technik: Wir haben Leute die Federungswartung und -tuning professionell betrieben haben (Georg) und betreiben (JaWa als Sprachrohr von MP), Leute die als Fahrradmechaniker arbeiten (einige), Leute die selber Rahmen gebaut haben (Georg, Prolink,...). 

Rennen und Co.: Wir haben (Renn-)Veranstalter (sowohl 4X als auch DH), aktive und teils ganz erfolgreiche Rennfahrer (Rü, Salzurger, Kinderradlfahrer, Jack Daniels, und und und), Leute denen auch die Verbandsstrukturen ned fremd sind (z.B.: Tom), und so weiter

Des weiteren gibt es Leute die sich in der (MTB-)Medienlandschaft gut auskennen und involviert sind (Gö, Feuerlocke, Tom, Cru Jones,...)


Und da rede ich jetzt nicht von Leuten die sporadisch was zu ihrer eigenen Geschichte posten, sondern solche die sich wirklich aktiv beteiligen.
Das alles sind Leute die den Qualitätsstandard hoch halten können - im Trainingsbereich (und was dazugehört) ist das halt schwieriger. Daß du dich (Erwin) da ganz gut auszukennen scheinst und dich das interessiert, scheint mir etwas zu wenig um da ein qualitativ hochwertiges Board aufzuziehen. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines Besseren belehren. Letztendlich bleibt es die Entscheidung vom nòóx.

Aber solange es kein eigenes Fahrtechnik-Board gibt, genügt es wahrscheinlich auch das ganze im "allgemeinen" Board abzuhandeln - meine Meinung wie gesagt.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

da magst schon recht haben, aber vielleicht gibts gerade so für einige leute, den ansporrn, wieder mehr zu schreiben. die ganzen Sportwissenschaftlerr (Le Bublist, Rüdiga) hätten sicher da auch einiges bezutragen, bzw. kann auch jeder, der sich nicht perfekt mit der Theorie auskennt, Erfahrungen posten....

war hald mal eine idee, im IBC gibts auch was ähnliches, wobei da hald das Niveu brutal schlecht ist.......

----------


## 4x_racer

gibs den irgendwo die trainingspläne der profis?(sam hill, athertons,...)

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

sowas wird wahrscheinlich nie veröffentlicht. ist ja auch klar, oder?
ausserden bringt ein Profi-Traininsplan hierdrinnen niemandem was, nachdem keiner die zeit für sowas über hat und ohne proffessionelle betreuung auch keinen sinn macht.

----------


## Tobias

@Erwin: stimmt schon daß einige auch Sportwissenschaftler sind - Gö, Rü, vom Bublist hob´ i des ned gwusst.
Vielleicht könnte man das auch Fahrtechnik und Training in einem Board zusammenfassen (evtl. in Unterboards getrennt), da das ja beides irgendwie "Grundlage" und "Vorbereitung" sein sollte.





> gibs den irgendwo die trainingspläne der profis?(sam hill, athertons,...)


i glaub´ für die wird kein Normalarbeitender Zeit und Lust haben  :Wink: 

kleiner Tip von mir an dich: fixier´ dich ned dauernd nur auf die Pro´s - das bringt garnix. Das sind einfach nur Leute die durch eine Unmenge an Talent, Zeit und richtigem Umfeld sauschnell Radlfahren können - keine Götter wie du vielleicht meinst  :Wink:  Also zuerst mal auf die eigene Fahrerei konzentrieren  :Wink:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

von mir aus, warum ned. auch da Mankra und da JaWa und sicher viele ander  ham bzgl. an Plan, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen..

jetzt ghort ama abgestimmt, sonst is des alles eh für die Fisch, wenns keien interessiert..

----------


## 4x_racer

> i glaub´ für die wird kein Normalarbeitender Zeit und Lust haben


ich bin eh kein normalarbeiter  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  



> kleiner Tip von mir an dich: fixier´ dich ned dauernd nur auf die Pro´s - das bringt garnix. Das sind einfach nur Leute die durch eine Unmenge an Talent, Zeit und richtigem Umfeld sauschnell Radlfahren können - keine Götter wie du vielleicht meinst  Also zuerst mal auf die eigene Fahrerei konzentrieren


recht hast

----------


## Tobias

Mankra hat Kraftsport gemacht, oder? und auch der JaWa is a a ziemlicher Riegel... (keine Ahnung wie und was er genau trainiert und welche Zeile er dabei hat)

"Trainig- und Ernährungsboard" hört sich halt verdächtig nach einem kleinen Bodybuilder-Forum an. Und das wird dir (wenn ich mein sehr beschränktes Wissen in die Richtung einsetze) im DH ned recht viel bringen.

Wär´ es nicht 100 Mal gscheiter die Leute zu mehr Rennradl und XC sowie passenden Ausgleichssportarten (v.a. Klettern u.ä.) und koordinativen Sachen zu animieren als über Protein- und Eiweißmittelchen zu diskutieren? Da gibts sicher in jeder Muckibude und in passenden Foren genug Leute wenn man auf Muskelberge aus ist. Aber wenn du dir schnelle DH Fahrer (national und international) anschaust, wird da fast keiner massive Gwichtln drucken... und keiner hat Packln wie ein Leichtathlet oder Schwimmer o.ä.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

von dem war nie die rede. ich hab nur gemeint, dass beide Wissen bezüglich Training und Ernährung haben. und ein eine kleine BB-Forum hier drin interessiert hier drin keinen Mensch, das ist klar....

----------


## mario

de san sehr wohl alle fleisig am biagn!!
nur gehn de halt net auf masse...

----------


## Tobias

@Erwin: wollte es nur erwähnen, weil fast jede Diskussion in diese Richtung geht im Moment, und alles andere irgendwie mit "das ist ja eh klar daß das sein muss" (RR) abgetan oder überhaupt ned vorkommt (Koordination)

@Mario: dann würd´ mich interessieren von wem du da redest (obwohl ichs mir denken kann). Nachdem du "sehr wohl alle" sagst musst du ja an Haufen Leute kennen  :Wink: 
Sicher wird jeder, der viel Zeit und Energie in Training steckt auch mal Gwichtln stemmen. Allein schon weil es zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit und bei jedem Wetter möglich ist.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

auf ausdauertraining kann bzw. koordination kann man ganz genauso eingehen, das hab ich nie ausgeschlossen. kenn mich mit ausdauertraining auch recht gut aus und das gibts genaug andere, die da was zu sagen haben, dasselbe bei Koordination.


was man nicht verwechseln darf ist Kraftraining und Massetraining.und ich bin mir sicher, dass viele DHler Krafttraining, besonders in der Off-Season betreiben.
hab schon oft gelesen, das Peaty und konsorten, auch der Hill, z.B. viel Bankdrücken machen (hald auf mehr wiederholungen), weil es sehr exakt der Bewegung am Lenker entspricht. auch bei MXer gehört z.T. isometrisches Bankdrücken zum Standartprogramm....

----------


## Tobias

> auf ausdauertraining kann bzw. koordination kann man ganz genauso eingehen, das hab ich nie ausgeschlossen. kenn mich mit ausdauertraining auch recht gut aus und das gibts genaug andere, die da was zu sagen haben, dasselbe bei Koordination.


bisher kam das aber bei den "Trainings"diskussionen halt wenig bis garnicht vor. Ausser als Stehsatz "kauf dir ein XC Bike".






> was man nicht verwechseln darf ist Kraftraining und Massetraining.und ich bin mir sicher, dass viele DHler Krafttraining, besonders in der Off-Season betreiben.
> hab schon oft gelesen, das Peaty und konsorten, auch der Hill, z.B. viel Bankdrücken machen (hald auf mehr wiederholungen), weil es sehr exakt der Bewegung am Lenker entspricht. auch bei MXer gehört z.T. isometrisches Bankdrücken zum Standartprogramm....


keine Frage - hab´ nie behauptet daß keiner was macht. 

es geht hier jetzt auch ned um eine Trainingsdiskussion (an der ich mich wegen fehlender Ahnung nicht beteiligen würde), sondern um die Ausrichtung eines eventuellen neuen Boards und ob das als eigener Bereich Sinn macht.

Wenn es nicht zu kraftsportspezifisch ist (daß man mit Gwichtln Kraftausdauer trainieren kann ist mir schon klar) würd´ ich sagen: ja.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

wie gesagt, das war nie meine absicht da eine BB-Forum aufzuziehen, weil die Klientel dafür nicht die richtige ist und es eh genug spezifische Boards gibt.
Training umfasst für mich alle bereiche und die können ja auch diskutiert werden.

vielleicht wird nämlich genau dann, wenn es ein spezifische Forum oder einen Thread ein bisschen gewissenhafter geantwortet, als bisher in einer monotonen eher beläufigen Art...

----------


## Tobias

> vielleicht wird nämlich genau dann, wenn es ein spezifische Forum oder einen Thread ein bisschen gewissenhafter geantwortet, als bisher in einer monotonen eher beläufigen Art...


ok - das wäre natürlich ein guter und wünschenswerter Punkt. vielleicht würde das wirklich helfen das thema etwas umfassender zu betrachten.

Ich verschieb´ den Thread jetzt mal in "Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board", wo er eigentlich hingehören würde.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Vielleich wäre es gut kein eigenes Board- sondern nur eine eigene "Überschrift" im Board wie zB "Produkte und technik" oder "Ankündigungen und fragen zum board" zu machn. 
Glaub der rest is overkill

----------


## Tobias

> Vielleich wäre es gut kein eigenes Board- sondern nur eine eigene "Überschrift" im Board wie zB "Produkte und technik" oder "Ankündigungen und fragen zum board" zu machn. 
> Glaub der rest is overkill


Die "Überschriften" SIND jeweils die Boards.
Das ganze zusammen heisst dann "Forum"

Glaub´ was anderes war auch nie gemeint.

Du bist vielleicht etwas verwirrt weil das Ding "downhill-board" heisst und eigentlich korrekterweise "downhill-forum" heissen müsste.

----------


## noox

Ist ein interessanter Vorschlag. In letzter Zeit sind auch vergleichsweise viele Diskussionen dazu aufgetaucht. Früher wäre mir jedenfalls so ein Board nie abgegangen.

Wenn dann würde ich alle Trainingsaspekte zusammenfassen. Als Überschrift z.B. Training: Fahrtechnik - Kraft - Ausdauer ... oder so ähnlich.

Board und Forum ist ja eigentlich synonym. Eigentlich müssten aber die Bereich wie Produkte & Technik, Bike Treff, etc. Sub-Foren heißen. Oft wird dafür aber auch einfach nur Forum oder Board gesagt.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, ich denk mir, wenn man das ganze in bisschen in eine bessere Struktur verpackt, kann man das auch besser diskutieren. meisten tauchen eben solche Fragen in Threads auf, die vielelicht gar nix damit zu tun haben, was wieder dazu führt, dass es durch das eigentliche thema "abgewürgt" wird...

----------


## Darky

Unter der von Noox genannten Überschrift, Training: Fahrtechnik - Kraft - Ausdauer könnt ich mir das Unterforum sehr gut vorstellen, da könnten dann ja auch einfach mal paar "Pläne" stehen was andere so nebenher machen um einfach besser Downhill zu fahren, ham ja einige gute Fahrer hindrinnen und die haben sich ja sicher darüber auch gedanken gemacht, weil ohne Training gehts nunmal nich, denke auch das ganze nie in eine BB-Schiene abrutschen würd, weil dazu is das Board einfach zu spezifisch aufs Radfahren aus, von daher seh ich da kein Problem! 

Wär echt super wenn das durchgezogen würd!

----------


## noox

Aja, das ursprünglich von Erwin eingebrachte "Ernährung" fehlt in meiner Überschrift noch

----------


## mankra

Ein Trainingsunterforum ist sicher nicht verkehrt. 
Klar könnte man sich in anderen Foren die Infos auch zusammensuchen, wenn jemand tiefgreifende Hintergrundinfos sucht, werden wahrscheinlich auch speziele Foren mehr Informationen bieten können, aber um einen Überblick zu bekommen und speziell für unseren Sport Informationen auszutauschen, wäre dies sicher eine Bereicherung.

----------


## pAz

bin da der gleichen meinung wie noox,mankra etc.
so ein unterforum schadet sicher ned,und falls man nach einiger zeit draufkommt, dass es garnix is ist es ja kein dig des wider wegzumachen.

bin dafür.

lg

----------


## DarkSecret

Würde es auch super Finden. 
Nur ich würde nicht nur ein Trainings Board auf machen. Sondern vielleicht mal ein Gallery Board oder so

----------


## Poison :)

dafür gubts eh die gallery?  :Cool:

----------


## Freaky

also ich würds super finden! die idee is klasse

wollte gerade einen thread aufmachen bezüglich trainingsplan,etc. im winter und da hab ich vorher die sufu benützt (wie vorbildlich, da hab ich mir doch glatt ein gutes rating verdient  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )und kam auf die abstimmung!
wäre echt geil wenn das so schnell wie möglich kommt. 
positive stimmen gibts ja an haufen ;D

lg

----------


## noox

Du kannst aber zuerst mal im Allgemeine Fragen und wenn's dann soweit ist, kann ich die aktuellen Diskussionen da rein verschieben.

Benennungsvorschläge:
Training: Fahrtechnik - Kraft - Ausdauer - Ernährung

----------


## pAz

> Benennungsvorschläge:
> Training: Fahrtechnik - Kraft - Ausdauer - Ernährung


 :Way To Go:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, sehr treffend....

----------


## Freaky

und wann wird das trainingsboard dann zur verfügung stehen? is des viel arbeit? freu mich schon voll *hihi  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Mir würds nicht abgehen..  :Wink: 

Wenn das kommt sollte das aber - wie von noox schon im Titel vorgeschlagen - alles abdecken: Von Fahrtechnik, Koordination, Ernährung, Ausdauertraining, Krafttraining etc.. und das auch deutlich ersichtlich sein. Weil sonst wirds echt nur ein BB Board.

----------


## Alex08

> Wenn das kommt sollte das aber - wie von noox schon im Titel vorgeschlagen - alles abdecken: Von Fahrtechnik, Koordination, Ernährung, Ausdauertraining, Krafttraining etc.


Und wie wollt ihr es dann nennen?
Besser-Mensch-Board :> ?

----------


## noox

Neues Forum ist angelegt. Hab ein paar wenige Threads verschoben.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

cool, sehr lässig. mal schaun wie die Resonanz darauf ist....

----------


## Poison :)

thx hannes!

ging echt flott

lg kevin

----------


## noox

Ich glaub ich darf jetzt net sagen, dass das eine Angelegenheit von 2 Minuten ist. Ok 5, mit a paar Tests.

Suchmaschinenoptimierung muss ich allerdings später noch manuell nachziehe. Die ist aufwändiger. Vermutlich aber erst mit nächster Forumsversion.

----------


## pAz

thx  :Way To Go:

----------


## Aca

Find's ne gute sache! thx... :Big Grin:

----------


## mario

> bin da der gleichen meinung wie noox,mankra etc.
> so ein unterforum schadet sicher ned,und falls man nach einiger zeit draufkommt, dass es garnix is ist es ja kein dig des wider wegzumachen.
> 
> bin dafür.
> 
> lg


mahnst so wie des englisch forum :Confused:  
des is wol sinnlos und wwanns um wos interessantes geht wird schwul umadiskutiert!!!!!!!!!

----------

